# REVIEW: Go Vibe Petite DAC/AMP vs. D1



## oicdn

*I originally posted this in the Computers as source section but thought to myself, it's primarily an amp review/thread, so I decided to post it here. please delete the other as you see fit..."

 Didn't see many people had this, and it's a shame, because MANY MANY people are missing out. I can't comment on how it compares to a Pico or Predator, but I can't imagine it getting much better seeing as how this fairly surpasses the D1(modded) in both aspects.

 I have around 30 hours on this, and the SQ hasn't changed much, if at all. Which is a good thing, as you're not forced to sit and wait 800 hours for your amp to blossom. Unkle Wilson, aka Jaben Audio has told me the little amp has been so popular it's sold out before they got the chance to see the effects of burn-in. Even the demo unit was shipped out the demand was strong. Wierd I haven't heard that much about this amp other than that one thread. Shame too, cause this amp is a BEAST.

 The amp came in a padded pouch. Comes with a nice braided USB cable, mini-mini IC, a velvet pouch and what I thought a nice touch was, ALL the specs. From harmonic distortion on 32 ohm loads all the way up to 1K ohm loads, to SNR, to battery life, to USB SNR, EVERYTHING....and all of these in BOTH gain modes (9.5 high and 6 low). And to top it off, when you turn the paper over, it has GRAPHS of all figures done on an Audio Precision SYS-2722. Impressive and a nice treat for all you graph junkies.

 Also, it has a good explanation of how the amp functions as well as approximate times for charging. Examples:

  Quote:


 The amplifier uses plus minus power to get it's optimum status. Each channel has dual amps to provide current in order to assure the audio's separation performance and instantaneous output current. 
 

 Quote:


 4 AAA batteries provide power and has a USB charging circuit NI-MH and alkaline batteries if they don't have enough power. The batteries of charging 1 hour can provide 10 hours and those charging 10 hours can make them full enough. 
 

 Quote:


 ...The DAC's chips analogue power is received from the batteries, which blocks noise from the USB power to interfere with the audio channel from the DAC. 
 

Well, here are some pics of the Petite:






















*Ergonomics and appearance.*

 This amp should look familiar. I'll let the pictures below speak for me:

 Amp on top:






 Yep, you see right. It has the same look as a Tomahawk. It's actually SMALLER, but it utilizes what appear to be the same pot and power switch, even same jacks. But aesthetically, it's the same, even with the faceplate being slightly larger than the body. The rear uses the same screws and plain flat plate with only cut-outs. Only differences in the casing is on the underside and side there are grooves, rather than it just being smooth and obviously the screen printing. It being so small also prohibits you from using the larger jacks, like the giant Canare F12s. My F12 BARELY fit but I couldn't use the volume knob. Neutriks fit rather nicely though. 

 Also, it uses 4AAA batteries for power. Which with Alkalines give over 100 hours and with 850mah rechargeables you get around 70. Pretty crazy. 



*Amp* – When used as JUST an amp source was laptop Apple Lossless ->Keces 151 DAC -> **amp** There will be a review of the Keces DA-151 here shortly, but per manufacturers request, I not review it solely until about 800 hours. IMO it has pretty much flattened out as far as changes go, but to be 100% sure I'll just wait till 800 hours. I've got about 600 more to go, lol.

 Anyways, back onto the review.

*Treble* – Slightly dryer but still fairly on the warm side. A little more forward than the D1, with it being a LITTLE sparkley-er, if not slightly brighter on -CH and -S words on vocals. Cymbals decay a little better, but subtley. Handles snare hits excellently. Not a hint of grain like a lot of newer amps. It's never fatiguing nor harsh, but can surely sparkle. Brings out the highs in UM2's VERY NICELY.

*Mids* – Definitely more forward and pronounced than the D1, making it the D1's looking recessed a little by comparison. Especially upper mids. This amp REALLY does well with it's midrange. Which makes this an AWESOME rock can. Listening to 30 seconds to Mars is nearly orgasmic. This amp makes the DT770's “recession” a lot less noticeable. Great synergy with those cans.

*Bass* – Heavier and weightier than the D1. Not necessarily more, or punchier, but the bass carried more weight on things like drum kicks and upright bass. It resonated bass lines better, but again, not necessarily “better” but it had more weight and seemed more organic. It seems like more of the newer amps are tailoring to the bassy side. Around the SR71 era, it was about neutrality and flat response, nowadays amps are more aggressive and punchy. This amp is NO EXCEPTION. It strays away from the prior GoVibes in that it's not as relaxed as the V6 and V5 that are more relaxed. This amp sounds REMARKABLY similar to a Move. Maybe a smidge more aggressive. It's like a smoother sounding non-M Hornet with weightier and heavier bass. Again, not necessarily more, but it carries the bass better. Very authoritative and organic.

*Soundstage* – It's a weird thing. The soundstage is very wide, but it's not TALL, almost like you're listening in a large wide studio, rather than in a Hall in an open field. Doesn't sound very live performance, rather like all the sound rushes at you fairly planar. Which isn't a bad thing. I'm more of a live performance kinda guy so it's not completely of my preference, but there is no smearing of instruments or anything. The amp doesn't seem challenged in representing fast paced music and allowing you to still separate everything. But it sounds like you're listening in a well acoustically set-up room, rather than in an open theater or concert, if that makes any sense.


*As DAC *– Same as above, but obviously, the Keces DAC is eliminated.

 As a DAC/AMP all of the above qualities are as said. I did my best at A/Bing them, but since you have to restart the Foobar OR iTunes, as well as cycle (turn off then back on) the unit, you can't get an IMMEDIATE back to back like I could against the D1 by just unplugging cables and plugging them back in. But as much as my ears wanted to hear a difference in the SQ (ala Meier Move), there was no difference I could hear. In AFI – Love Like Winter, the footsteps at the very beginning of the song sound different when the D1 is used as a DAC/AMP or as just an amp, even subtley. It's very clear though, I was hard pressed to hear the difference and am writing it off as such, I can't hear a difference. Same goes for the heavy bass note in Aqualung – Brighter Than Sunshine...it carried the same weight and impact. 

 Very impressive. No change in SQ as a DAC was a HUGE surprise to me. Especially in a package as small as this. It has a fairly industrial look to it with just straightforward red text, but I dig it. It's like a low key Tomahawk, that sounds better, lol.

 I haven't added the amp to my large review yet, as Jaben wanted to hear my impressions before my other pieces came in (Xin SMIV and Reference), as there really isn't a guarantee as to when those arrive other than "next week". Also, I want to do some more back to back listening before adding it to that review, as well as just for the sake of it, more burn-in and really, to see if how much battery life I get at about 1/3 max volume (I leave it playing all day and night).

 But as I suspect, with out listening to the Xin offerings, I will say it would look like:

 1. Graham Slee Voyager
*2. Go Vibe Petite*
 2. Hornet non-m (original)
 2. Meier Corda Move
 3. Portaphile V2^2(maxxed)
 4. MisterX XP w/8397
 5. iBasso D1 (amp only with rolled opamps)
 5. Tomahawk
 6. Hornet M
 7. LaRocco
 8. Porta Corda9
 9. SR71
 10. Go-Vibe V6
 11. TTVJ Millet

 The only reason I can't tie it with the Voyager is the Voyager is a little better in all aspects and has a Countour switch. Also, as JUST AN AMP, the Voyager is infact a better amp. As a complete package though, the Petite is BETTER than the D1. Maybe it's just not as pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like my review says, the only reason the D1 is as low on the lists as it is, is because it's so big, it's had it's opamps rolled (it's needs them to be rolled to sound awesome) and for anybody remotely nervous about opening up their amp and playing with the guts, it's just a turn-off. But with the Petite being so small and sounding so big, it's a CLEAR winner in a total package. I haven't heard the Pico or Predator, but again, I can't see them offering the same price : performance ratio as the Petite, let alone SQ. Especially since it sounds the same as both a DAC and as just an amp.


----------



## Capunk

Is this the latest Go-Vibe product that made by Jaben?


----------



## Blackmore

Yes, one version with DAC and one without.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this the latest Go-Vibe product that made by Jaben?_


----------



## kamal007

whats the price of the petite? is it more towards the pico or its around the d1?


----------



## direcow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kamal007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_whats the price of the petite? is it more towards the pico or its around the d1?_

 

i'd say it's pretty close to the price of a headsix.

 Great review oicdn, now I'm itching to replace my headsix just to get the DAC out. Man.......


----------



## oicdn

IIRC, the price is $175 + shipping. You have to PM Uncle Wilson or goto the Jaben site in order to get it, but yes, this is the newest Go Vibe.

 It's definitly one of my favorites as it sits. Punchy, smooth and SMALL. DAC to boot...can't lose, especially for the price.


----------



## RAQemUP

Just a heads up for everyone thinking about using this to drive big cans. I was reading the Jaben forums and someone that has it said the instruction sheet that comes with the Go-Vibe Petite recommends only 16 to 120 ohm phones.

Go-Vibe Petite at Jaben


----------



## oicdn

I don't have anything above 80 ohms right now, and I can't get past 9 oclock without it being stupid loud in high gain.

 Not to say this amp can "power anything" but it puts out enough juice for an 80 ohm can just fine. There are MANY portables out there with a gain less than 9.5 and people are powering some pretty demanding cans with them....


----------



## Lil' Knight

Is there the amp-only version of it?


----------



## Edwood

Both the USB DAC and the Amp are powered by the batteries? Is the 70-100 hour battery life with both those being used at the same time? If so, that would beat both the Predator and Pico in battery life.

 Oh, and how about some pr*n pics? You going to open her up and show us the innards or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 -Ed


----------



## jamato8

Nice review. I am curious. On the soundstage are you saying that there is no real height or body to the singer or instruments but there is width? How is the depth?


----------



## *Sammy*

Sounds like a nice amp/dac... Nice to have some options to choose; d2, petite, uha-3, for example. Thanks for a great review!

 OICDN, you said this amp sounds nice with the dt770s, which is great because I going to order those cans... But what about using this amp with IEMs? I have E2Cs, and I think I'm going to use that setup when on the move. So, is there hiss?

 And another thing I'm wondering is that does an amp (this one or amps usually) make the sound louder. Or does it just make the SQ better? E2Cs are very sensitive IEMs and I'm already using just a little bit of the volume with my mp3 player. Sometimes I feel like it's not quiet enough, or I mean that I would listen it with less volume if I could.
 Of course using a line-out would solve the problem, at least I guess so. But then I should by a new player, like an Ipod... what a nice excuse


----------



## Capunk

Somebody need to compare it with Go-Vibe 7, amp vs amp.


----------



## oicdn

The amp is powered by 4 850maH AAA batteries. As far as battery life goes, I'm sitting here on the beginning of day 3 (continuously on, overnight, etc.) with it being at 1/3 volume on battery power only, in high gain going to DT770 80 ohms...and it's still going strong.

 In a concert, you feel surrounded by the music, and it coming from you at all levels of height and width. This well, it sounds like it's coming from a source or band and grouping in a nice acoustic room where you can pinpoint the instruments...I can't quite explain it other than the analogy of it sounding more studio than concert.

 It does well with IEMs on both gain levels, although, I listen on high gain and noticed about the same amount of hiss as your RSA variants in high gain. It's VERY small. The floor is still very black in high gain.

 Speaking of RSA variants, he paints over the opamps with red paint as well. I would take a pic of the innards, but they all came out blurry because my camera doesn't have a macro mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will/can elaborate more, but I have to goto class....


----------



## phuque

Would this be comparable to an RSA Tomahawk or the RSA is a class above the govibe?


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Speaking of RSA variants, he paints over the opamps with red paint as well. I would take a pic of the innards, but they all came out blurry because my camera doesn't have a macro mode 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 

I managed to get some pics of the Go-Vibe Petite+DAC and my other toys but somehow can't link picasa here (maybe I don't know how... and imageshack I can't login?), so please visit the link page (hope it works!) :

Picasa Web Albums - Tristram

 The amp works great and it's sound is rather aggressive unlike the GV5 that I heard before which gave a more relax sound. For me, the amp sound much louder as DAC and in that mode it can run my 250ohm DT990 loud enough but I don't like how it sounded that way. By the way, the info about the amp's earphone impedance range of 16 to 120 ohms mentioned earlier in this thread was printed on the amp's manual/instruction sheet. Only minor thing is that it's so small that I can't use the interconnects with big plugs like Canare F12. Great that I also got matching ICs from Jaben which fits the size and which synergises well with the amp.

 But hey, it works great for all my other cans, and it's so small and nice! The DAC works like a charm with both my PC and my notebook PC, just plug and play away my library of MP3s. And the battery life is great, and no problems even when out of juice/dead cos it uses AA batteries which is rather easy to buy, whether alkalines or rechargeables..

 It's one of my best buy to date. No regrets. I call it my "poor man's" tomahawk, with DAC somemore, so MUST buy! My unit happens to be the display/demo set in the first batch, becos I just can't wait then. LOL.

 Cheers.


----------



## DennyL

Great pics, Tristram. Thanks


----------



## tristram

I took out my Beyers for a re-listen with this amp again. This time the 192 kbps mp3 tracks I played direct from my Zen Vision M Line-out dock are running better with sufficient loudness for the 250ohms. Really wonder why?? Perhaps the burning in for all this times did some magic, or was it the repeated charging cycles led it to its full charge already. I am clueless. 

 But though it plays loud enough, I felt the SQ is not as well-controlled (some shrillness or harshness that my ears felt) as for lower impedance cans, at least not yet. Maybe it's something like the tomahawk that is more specialised to drive low or mid impedance cans better. Well, that's all IMHO, and YMMV. Maybe I put it in another way... I would prefer to use my ATH-SQ5, MS-1, Mylarone X3 or X3i and Ksc 75 rather than the 250ohms DT990. 

 So it's playing the 250ohms loud enough for now, and that's great. If I do have the time to re-rip my songs from CDs to lossless formats, I will prob try again, but I really can't imagine when I may get time for that. 

 Perhaps TS (oicdn) can look into this area if he can get to try on some more demanding cans, or maybe other experts can offer their insights too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, totally no regrets and very happy about this amp as it really sounds good with most of my stuff.

 Cheers.


----------



## oicdn

I personally think it sounds much better than a TH, but that's just my opinion on it. The TH is infact prettier, but that's about it. Whatever battery life the TH has on the petite, the petite makes up for it for having a DAC *and* being close to half the price.

 I wish I did have more demanding cans, but budget constraints prevent me from doing so.

 But in the end, this amp is PUNCHY and is unlike the other brothers/ancestors in the Go Vibe family. Pretty much the only thing the others share is the name and the bargain pricing. Otherwise, this amp/dac is a different beast all together.


----------



## Podster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I managed to get some pics of the Go-Vibe Petite+DAC and my other toys but somehow can't link picasa here (maybe I don't know how... and imageshack I can't login?), so please visit the link page (hope it works!) :

Picasa Web Albums - Tristram

 The amp works great and it's sound is rather aggressive unlike the GV5 that I heard before which gave a more relax sound. For me, the amp sound much louder as DAC and in that mode it can run my 250ohm DT990 loud enough but I don't like how it sounded that way. By the way, the info about the amp's earphone impedance range of 16 to 120 ohms mentioned earlier in this thread was printed on the amp's manual/instruction sheet. Only minor thing is that it's so small that I can't use the interconnects with big plugs like Canare F12. Great that I also got matching ICs from Jaben which fits the size and which synergises well with the amp.

 But hey, it works great for all my other cans, and it's so small and nice! The DAC works like a charm with both my PC and my notebook PC, just plug and play away my library of MP3s. And the battery life is great, and no problems even when out of juice/dead cos it uses AA batteries which is rather easy to buy, whether alkalines or rechargeables..

 It's one of my best buy to date. No regrets. I call it my "poor man's" tomahawk, with DAC somemore, so MUST buy! My unit happens to be the display/demo set in the first batch, becos I just can't wait then. LOL.

 Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice photo's Tristram, I do think the Petite looks nice and a bargain for a amp/dac combo but my interest are your feelings of the C&C amps? Noticed you had a Box and XO. Have you been happy with the C&C amps for the price also? THX


----------



## Blackmore

I just received Petite and will write some later about it.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Capunk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody need to compare it with Go-Vibe 7, amp vs amp._


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally think it sounds much better than a TH, but that's just my opinion on it. The TH is infact prettier, but that's about it. Whatever battery life the TH has on the petite, the petite makes up for it for having a DAC *and* being close to half the price.

 I wish I did have more demanding cans, but budget constraints prevent me from doing so.

 But in the end, this amp is PUNCHY and is unlike the other brothers/ancestors in the Go Vibe family. Pretty much the only thing the others share is the name and the bargain pricing. Otherwise, this amp/dac is a different beast all together._

 

Actually I fully enjoyed your review and agree very much on what you mentioned about the amp... especially that it sounds punchy and different from GV 5 which I felt had a more relaxed sound, that the DAC works great, and that it's a beast, with the bass and power I felt aplenty. Actually I have a little regret in my 250ohms Beyer in that I should have gotten a lower impedance one had that been available when I buy. That would have made it more compatible with my simple amps and be driven much better. After all, what I wanted was to enjoy the amped music heaven. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice photo's Tristram, I do think the Petite looks nice and a bargain for a amp/dac combo but my interest are your feelings of the C&C amps? Noticed you had a Box and XO. Have you been happy with the C&C amps for the price also? THX_

 

Thank you. Yup, the Petite+DAC is nice, small, got the lighted power on switch like an R.S. amp (which are some of my dream amps), uses AAA batteries, easy to charge and long battery life, GREAT SQ, DAC just plug & play with plenty of reserve, so it's really a steal. 

 About the C&Cs, the Box V2 gave me the feeling of "Power" I felt a portable amp should have when I first had it. I then sold a nice blue Xtra x1 as it became too bland to me after the Box. I like it so much then that I had a little watch leather stuck onto the volume knob so that I can feel the adjustments better. I would've ranked the V2 much higher than a few other amps which I often see preferred, but I understand everyone is entitled to their own views, so I still enjoyed the many reviews and respected the various rankings. 

 I bought the Box V2 from uncle Wilson (Jaben). His pricings are as friendly as his hospitality, and usually comes peppered with some useful & nice freebies, sometimes even lucky draw chances, which many (if not all) who had been to Jaben and bought from him would attest. It did not sound as good as I use to think it did, with the fast and furious churning out of new amps these days. 

 My sexy purple XO hails from headb.com. I just could not wait for Jaben to bring it in then. It is a very beautiful and powerful amp, especially good for vocals. It is not very big actually, very light in weight. I like the design as it allows for bigger IC plugs. It has a lazy saccharine sound which some may deem tube-like. The treble is not the clearest sounding but I have read all that can change with some op-amp fixes. I feel it offers a different sound from Box as the power is not as upfront, but it's massive powers hide behind the seemingly lazy and sweet sound. Now this amp can drive my DT990 no problems. It is stated to be capable of running cans of up to 600ohms, for a portable amp! Overall, the XO is a all-round improvement from the Box V2 (which would seem more narrow sounding and background not as clean when compared). 

 To me this amp costs much more than the Box V2 and even the new Petite+DAC. So it does seem a little expensive, especially with so many new amps or even amp+DAC offerings. But for its uniqueness and its offering of a different sound sig, I think it's with me to stay, at least for a while more. 

 As always, above is all IMHO, YMMV.

 Cheers.


----------



## Capunk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received Petite and will write some later about it._

 

That's great! 
 looking forward for your impression.


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received Petite and will write some later about it._

 

Great, hope you enjoy yours too! I look forward to your views on it.


----------



## oicdn

I'm just shocked this amp hasn't gotten more exposure for how sick it is...it also being a GoVibe and all...


----------



## kamal007

maybe because jaben is not that popular in the US compared to RSA and headamp


----------



## jamato8

I went on their site but I am having difficulty finding this amp. So where is it normally purchased? 

 Any more feedback on the sound stage being wide but with little height?


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went on their site but I am having difficulty finding this amp. So where is it normally purchased? 

 Any more feedback on the sound stage being wide but with little height?_

 

Hi jamato8, I think you may try going to their shopping page (when you go to Jaben Network) and make a non-standard purchase, or if you got any enquiries, you may email the man: wilson@jaben.net

 Hope this helps you and/or him, as I enjoy reading your reviews (C&C Box V2, T1, predator, Xin's,... predator) and learnt quite some knowledge and Wilson's just such a nice guy to the head-fi community here in our locality. Anyone else interested may also try contacting him as such. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Note: Just wanna make it clear here that I am just a customer of Jaben and have no benefit whether you buy from him or not.


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went on their site but I am having difficulty finding this amp. So where is it normally purchased? 

 Any more feedback on the sound stage being wide but with little height?_

 

I keep trying to think of a way to verbalize that, but the best analogy I could come up with is still a studio setting.

 Think of it like this, a music hall such as an opera house. The sound is projected out, and you're more engulfed in the sound because of the acoustics of it all. The sound is so broad, you feel as if you can look in any direction and there's sound. It makes it a littler harder to focus on exact placement of the origin of the sound per say, but the instrument separation is still there(no smearing). You can listen to any of the lines of any instrument, but it makes it a little harder to place WHERE they are because of the broadness if that makes sense. It's a bit hard to describe, maybe some people say it's like being on stage surrounded by the music, but it's not quite that..

 Whereas with the Petite, it sounds studio-ish in that the sound isn't congested, but it feels/sounds as if you can pinpoint where the instruments are and where they're coming from. You don't feel engulfed in the sound, you feel like you're in the opposite side of the studio room with perhaps a low ceiling(?), listening to the band practice or record. Still "front row", but not "on stage". i.e. you don't get that ambient, engulfed feeling, rather, you just get that good, clear, separated sound that seems to surround you, but not engulf you as if you were at a concert or music hall.


----------



## jamato8

Great explanation, thank you.


----------



## reorx

Wow, the petite is looking like a darn good buy....too bad though about its inability to drive higher impedance phones. Had it been able to PROPERLY (not just loudly) drive my 250 ohm dt 880s, i would buy it in a heartbeat!


----------



## Blackmore

This is going to be pretty interesting, I think. The reason of that is the fact that these two amps are pretty good in their own way, so to make a choice is pretty much depending on you taste, but not just taste, also how picky you are with some differences.

 My impressions based on the following set up. Have used through LOD adapter with no EQ at all, pure amp sound.

 Phones: Koss KSC75

 Source: iAudio X5L FLACs, HQ MP3.

 Mini-mini: Wyvern Audio-Cyprium One

 LOD adapter

 GoVibe7 & Petite USB/DAC


 GoVibe7

 HIGHS - Slightly on the bright side and not enough controlled, some extra TSSS appears with voices and a bit picky with trumpets and guitar solo's with rock records. All this because of crystal clear mini-mini I have and KSC75, which are bright by their nature. When another, cheap mini, been used, sound becomes warmer, but less detailed. Than again, still on the bright side.

 MIDS - Their body isn't 100% full and having little, kind of flat/neutral punch, but more than enough for bass heavy phones, like K81. Also found them not clear enough to catch every string movement.

 BASS - Good value of bass here, no worries, enough to kick your brains out. However they do miss a little support from mids, imo. It is not easy to separate them in general.

 SOUNDSTAGE - Because of his airiness, less focused sound you get the nice soundstage feeling. Especially with good records, where the wildness of stage is a big part of it, like live open field concerts.

 Overall sound impressions - I like it. For his airiness, freshness and pretty neutral sound. I think that he have a pretty linear sound sig. And because of that his punch isn't that present and didn't explore enough clearness. He deliver good detail and soundstage, even with pretty upfront sound. And when plaid loud, can become less focused, which creates unpleasant loudness.



 PETITE

 HIGHS - Better controlled and clearly less TSSS effect, but still slightly appears. They are sweeter and pronounced, which is great with JAZZ. I think when used with other phones and mini cable, then you would not get such effect at all.

 MIDS - Definitely fuller, but still on the neutral side and not really warm, just punchier. They support BASS very well and tight.

 BASS - Oh yeah, mamma mia. Just amazingly controlled, tight, clear and absolutely not bloated. You hear the string movement which makes you really think, how the hell it is possible, from such small guy called Petite, good job.

 SOUNDSTAGE - Petite have less airy, still kind of wide, but more focused sound. His depth is the thing, I think, which isn't directly an soundstage, but more gathering the signals together in one point, while you can follow this happening. I do not know how to tell better, sorry, kind of strange feeling.

 Overall sound impressions: Very good and solid sound sig. First thing noticeable is his control through the whole sound spectrum. Second his punchy impact, man, he kicks very good. Guitars are more present, fuller and real. Details much clear and get your attention in better way. Mids and bass more focused, which translates in great punchy sound. Drums are great with this guy, just tight and never bloated. The sound is not flat and not linear as V7. He also have one step back sound sig, not that upfront which V7 have. Because of better depth you can push this guy to the limit without getting any distracting in the sound. I love it with almost every music genres, with JAZZ as the best.

 Conclusion

 Both V7 and Petite are very good amps, but if you look at the size, where Petite is double less than V7, you may choose Petite above. However the build quality are pretty good on both amps, I do like Petite more. His is very cute, but still sturdy and solid, while V7 looks and feels a bit bulky. On the other hand, the space between the input/output jacks are pretty tight on Petite and can be an issue with some connectors/cables, I guess. GoVibe7 do not have such problem and you can plug anything you want in it.
 As last I do believe that you have to try both to hear which one is the best fit in your rig and liking, cos different phones, cables etc would make a huge influence on delivered results. That's why I am not selling non of them and will see what will happened when I have better portables around.

 THX


----------



## oicdn

Judging from looking at the Predator's size compared to a TH...it seems to have the same front plate as the Predator...slightly smaller than a TH, with the jack closer to the volume pot....interesting to say the least eh?


----------



## Blackmore

Little update.

 Set up

 ASUS Z83S serie no EQ> stock usb cable>Petite>KSC75. Only orig.CDs been used, like Marcus Miller, Robert Plant, Iron Maiden, Metallica...

 The first thing hits you, damn thats not the amp I just heard using with DOC adapter>mini>iAudio.
 Definitely warmer presentation, tuby kind of. The whole sound is just fuller, smoother with velvety covering through all of it. Highs, or man, they are sooo sweet and just right, amazing. And where are the punchy mids? The amp become more linear than panchy beast
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, his punch is there, but only in different way. What I hear is the much fuller, smoother mids that still punchy,but not in sharp way. This is amazing, truly is, I listen to an tube amp here, period.
 Unfortuntely tube rolling isnt possible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but who cares, I LOVE IT A LOT!
 I have to say, you will mis some detail, but than again, who cares this amp is great, imo. However using more HQ usb cable would make a difference, I think.
 Thats all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps Listen to Metallica Master of Puppets right now, cheezzz, what happened with KSC75? Are they become Grado's, wow...


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little update.

 Set up

 ASUS Z83S serie no EQ> stock usb cable>Petite>KSC75. Only orig.CDs been used, like Marcus Miller, Robert Plant, Iron Maiden, Metallica...

 The first thing hits you, damn thats not the amp I just heard using with DOC adapter>mini>iAudio.
 Definitely warmer presentation, tuby kind of. The whole sound is just fuller, smoother with velvety covering through all of it. Highs, or man, they are sooo sweet and just right, amazing. And where are the punchy mids? The amp become more linear than panchy beast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, his punch is there, but only in different way. What I hear is the much fuller, smoother mids that still punchy,but not in sharp way. This is amazing, truly is, I listen to an tube amp here, period.
 I am getting more V7 feeling but with very tuby sound, while V7 is pretty neutral one.
 Unfortuntely tube rolling isnt possible
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but who cares, I LOVE IT A LOT!
 I have to say, you will mis some detail, but than again, who cares this amp is great, imo. However using more HQ usb cable would make a difference, I think.
 Thats all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ps Listen to Metallica Master of Puppets right now, cheezzz, what happened with KSC75? Are they become Grado's, wow..._

 

Yup, Petite as amp is very very nice... but as DAC, Awesome... Punchy yet silky smooth... Musical heaven. It goes very well with MS-1, Ksc75, ATH-SQ-5 and the mylarones X3 and X3i. Even the rather bass-shy and sometimes anaemic OVC T10 sounds good with it. 

 I was thinking of getting better usb cable (damn the head-fi sickness at work again)... but wonder will it make any difference at all? 

 LOL. Pure silver usb anyone? Maybe the cable makers will start making audiophile usb cables now that DACs and Amp-DACs are the rage.


----------



## MONVMENTVM

As the signals going over the USB cable are digital, there will be no sound improvement with a better cable.


----------



## Callaghan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Blackmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little update._

 

Cheers, Dude. 

 How many hours do you have on it now? I have the GVP on order (22/01/08) from Jaben. Can't wait. How long was shipping to Holland?

 I'm really looking forward to running this out of my laptop into my DR150 and Livewires.


----------



## phuque

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MONVMENTVM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As the signals going over the USB cable are digital, there will be no sound improvement with a better cable._

 

There maybe some USB cable snake oils too, such as gold plated ones making the bass more punchy?


----------



## Blackmore

Not much at all. I found him already good sounding, right out of box.

 Shipping would take 6-10 days, something like that.

 When I bought V7 I asked Norm about burn in time, but he told me that he do not believe in it. Me, dont care that much, I think. If the sound will improve, well, thats only good thing.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Callaghan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cheers, Dude. 

 How many hours do you have on it now? I have the GVP on order (22/01/08) from Jaben. Can't wait. How long was shipping to Holland?

 I'm really looking forward to running this out of my laptop into my DR150 and Livewires._


----------



## oicdn

Burn-in was minimal...I wouldn't stress burn-in. The sound doesn't change drastically like other amps do, so what you hear out of the box,for the most part, is what you get. The bass tames down a smidge though...


----------



## Callaghan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Burn-in was minimal..._

 

That's great news. I read the update to your amp thread, it sounds very promising. I was gonna hang on for the D2 and took a look at the Lyrix, XM5 and Leckerton but the 4xAAA in the Go-Vibe and the very positive early reviews swung it for me. I've now read comments regarding synergy with all my cans and it looks like Jaben is dishing up another giant-killer.

 Couple o' probably, silly questions:

 How do you switch between hi - lo output?
 Can you hazard a guess at the life-expectancy of such a device?


----------



## oicdn

There are little jumpers when you open the case up that allow you to switch the gain modes. Really easy and straight forward.

 As far as battery life, I saw 5 consecutive days (didn't turn her off for 5 days)days on 850mah AAA rechargeable batteries at about 1/3 volume in high gain which is really only rated at 75hrs with those batteries. You're supposed to see over 100 if you use alkalines, but I suspect I will see right at or over 200 if using alkalines, and near double that if the gain is lowered.


----------



## Manny Calavera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Judging from looking at the Predator's size compared to a TH...it seems to have the same front plate as the Predator...slightly smaller than a TH, with the jack closer to the volume pot....interesting to say the least eh?_

 



 Something about it screams ripoff to me.I really beleive you get what you pay for.You say its a better amp then the Tomahawk ? I would like to hear other opinions on the comparison of this product,and Rays portable stuff.


----------



## oicdn

Rip off? The Go Vibe? Well...it doesn't really matter as everything in audio is ripped of something else. Some manufacturers are more known to do so than others(not Jaben), even if it is kept on the DL...I'll leave it at that.

 But do I believe it stomps the TH? Sure does, without a doubt, and by a fair margin as well. Check my review thread (link in sig) as I updated it with SQ ONLY rankings.....


----------



## Blackmore

Thought put this here as well. Something different than KSC75 expiriance. I do not hear that warm, full body, velvet kind of sound sig anymore. Just typical GS1000 sig. O.k. here we go.

 Using with JAZZ and ACCOUSTIC isnt issue, however I do mis full mids, I would say not enough body in the sound. But detail, clarity and musicality are there. I can compair Petite with Grado RA1 up here, the same sound reproduction level. Everything is there, but not enough body with flat, kind of distaned punch. Rosenberg Trio are great with it. I hear every string movement and the guitars sound real and live, supper.
 Diana's Krall Boulevard of Broke Dreams is very good to, oh man, this amp holds up to the top. I here every single thing from the record and the piano, wow, sounds like piano, cristal and clear. Can not say that Diana's voice is velvety smooth up here, but fairy enough do not call it cold or dull.
 The next CD Joona Toivanen Trio "FROST" And again, piano, bass, ah just everything sounds so clear and right, amazing. The amount of detail and the reality of the instrument sound is freaking scary. I am done here, sorry...

 Using with ROCK is an typical issue, not enough mids to push them to the level, highs are arent controled anymore and the punch way to soft with some distance. I would choose KSC75 over GS1k here, no probs at all.

 Will updat this later, cos my laptop is making me sick at the moment.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 O.k. here we go again, TRANCE

 Tracks: Paul van Dyk FOR AN ANGEL, Marco V SIMULATED, Filterheadz YIMANYA, Ralphie B MASSIVE, Rank 1 AIRWAVE, Human Evolution HUMAN EVOLUTION.

 What can I say? I love it a lot, yes, but than again I was missing a mids a bit, just a bit o.k., and the highs could be a bit to extended, not realy painfull, but not such pleasant as they could be, depends on track. The nature of such records are bass heavy one and nothing bloated up here, nothing at all, period. The bass is tight, punchy and never all over the rest of the sound, simply great. Another thing to mention that reproduction of deepness and airness was at the high level. You are there with the music, floating, kind of lost in the space, very nice feeling.

 The bottom line is that Petite DAC have a very nice synergy with GRADO GS1000. I didnt use any EQ and only original CD's been played. I can only imagine how good other Grado's would sound with it. There for we need more people who buys Petite, cos he is worthy little monster, imo.


----------



## reorx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't have anything above 80 ohms right now, and I can't get past 9 oclock without it being stupid loud in high gain.

 Not to say this amp can "power anything" but it puts out enough juice for an 80 ohm can just fine. There are MANY portables out there with a gain less than 9.5 and people are powering some pretty demanding cans with them...._

 

Can you please explain what exactly gain is and the role it plays in driving high impedance phones?

 And what are the other portable amps with gain less than 9.5? Like for example, what is the gain of an rsa hornet? Ive been researching and cant find the specs of the hornet regarding its "gain"

 Thanks in advance...looks like ill be joining the ranks of proud owner of the under-hyped but over-performing Go-Vibe petite!!

 Now if only someone would do a head to head against the pico and the predator... I know it would be too much to ask for the petite to win, but im interested in how close the fight would be


----------



## oicdn

Gain is the output over the input signal, or GAIN over source.

 Simplistically speaking, if you have a gain of 11, it's 11 times "louder" than the input signal.

 Higher gain = more voltage drawn from the battery and circuit, and some amps today have extremely optimistic gain settings of like 11 or 12, which means signals/frequencies are getting clipped because you only have 9 or so volts coming from a battery. At a gain that high, you're introducing distortion before the volume knob is even turned anywhere. Albeit it may be minute, but the fact of the matter is, it's there...

 The volume knob is just the "gate" to the physical volume you can hear. If the gain is set too high, the volume could be at 1% and you'll just be amplifying the clipping and distortion without the volume even being that loud. Obviously louder volumes put even more load on the battery and circuit by increasing voltage load. Adding more load to an already struggling circuit introduces even MORE distortion and clipping.

 In high impedance phones, it's already hard to get the volume up due to the resistance (ohms) of the headphone. So having it on high gain, and turning the volume up to get satisfying audible levels means you're "maxing out" the amps abilities. If an amp is clipping before it's even to an audible level, how do you think the sound will be when cranked near max?

 I got to a little under 50% volume on 80ohm cans and heard no distortion and the volume was adequately loud. I don't currently own anything rated higher than 80 ohms...but I am indeed curious to hear how it sounds.


----------



## Manny Calavera

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rip off? The Go Vibe? Well...it doesn't really matter as everything in audio is ripped of something else. Some manufacturers are more known to do so than others(not Jaben), even if it is kept on the DL...I'll leave it at that.

 But do I believe it stomps the TH? Sure does, without a doubt, and by a fair margin as well. Check my review thread (link in sig) as I updated it with SQ ONLY rankings....._

 



 I will read up on the other reviews you've done.So it stomps the Tomahawk ? Ok... 

 For a bass head using iem's and lowish impedance cans,which offers more satisfying bass in your opinion ? Oh,and do you know where this thing is made (what country ?)


----------



## oicdn

It's shipped from Singapore, but I don't know the origin of manufacture.

 The Petites bass has a little more weight behind it, otherwise, impact and attack are _similar_ in the aggressive nature. So I would say the Petite.

 I will say, the amps I've heard from Ray are good (check my review) and I favor their aggressive nature. BUT, it seems other amp manufacturers have caught onto this and have started producing impactful and aggressive amps as well, and what once was a lone territory/monopoly for Ray is now a plethora of choices.

 DIY designs and amps are somewhat not included because you can get some REMARKABLE sound out of some designs. I'm speaking pretty much strictly "commercial". And FWIW, some of your DIY designs were taken by some vendors and manufactured commercially(some, even go a far as to call it their own design), if that's any indication to their circuitry...


----------



## tomo3014

i just got the petite today.
 i guess the ones you can purchase from ebay is shipped from korea and currently
 i'm living in korea so i picked up mine today.

 without even the burnin, it sounded whooooole lot better than headsix...

 and i had the same problem with the volume and couldn't put my cable in so i took it out
 and works like a charm. (although, it looks funky. lol)

 but this is a goooood amp for its price, no doubt!!!


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got the petite today.
 i guess the ones you can purchase from ebay is shipped from korea and currently
 i'm living in korea so i picked up mine today.

 without even the burnin, it sounded whooooole lot better than headsix...

 and i had the same problem with the volume and couldn't put my cable in so i took it out
 and works like a charm. (although, it looks funky. lol)

 but this is a goooood amp for its price, no doubt!!!_

 

Hi, I am so very glad you mentioned that you felt it sounded ... better than headsix. I have been wondering if I did right when I got the amp as I was just that close to emailing Dr Meier for his headsix, after going through the many many pages of that thread. Now, even if next 10 persons disagree, I will be happy to believe how you felt as it'd help save some money and I'll not feel missed out on headsix. Ha.

 Cool that you got yours conveniently where you are in. I am glad I got mine easily from Jaben too.

 Sorry but I can't quite understand about the volume and cable?? but the Petite's jacks are very close due to it's super portable size, and will not accomodate plugs that are bigger.

 Great to hear more people enjoying the amp as well as I feel it is a really good amp worth having, especially for it's price, AAA batteries, DAC, small size but good funky build. LOL. 

 Wonder if we should start a new Go Vibe Petite /Petite +DAC owner thread too, just like the Alessandro MS-1 or Beyerdynamic DT990 threads, or perhaps we just add onto this thread. 

 Cheers.


----------



## basman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got the petite today.
 i guess the ones you can purchase from ebay is shipped from korea and currently
 i'm living in korea so i picked up mine today.

 without even the burnin, it sounded whooooole lot better than headsix...

 and i had the same problem with the volume and couldn't put my cable in so i took it out
 and works like a charm. (although, it looks funky. lol)

 but this is a goooood amp for its price, no doubt!!!_

 

Hi TOMO, 

 I'm living in Korea right now in Seoul. So where in Korea do you stay?

 Regards,
 Jon


----------



## azncookiecutter

How's the hiss on low gain, especially with IEMs?


----------



## tomo3014

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, I am so very glad you mentioned that you felt it sounded ... better than headsix. I have been wondering if I did right when I got the amp as I was just that close to emailing Dr Meier for his headsix, after going through the many many pages of that thread. Now, even if next 10 persons disagree, I will be happy to believe how you felt as it'd help save some money and I'll not feel missed out on headsix. Ha.

 Cool that you got yours conveniently where you are in. I am glad I got mine easily from Jaben too.

 Sorry but I can't quite understand about the volume and cable?? but the Petite's jacks are very close due to it's super portable size, and will not accomodate plugs that are bigger.

 Great to hear more people enjoying the amp as well as I feel it is a really good amp worth having, especially for it's price, AAA batteries, DAC, small size but good funky build. LOL. 

 Wonder if we should start a new Go Vibe Petite /Petite +DAC owner thread too, just like the Alessandro MS-1 or Beyerdynamic DT990 threads, or perhaps we just add onto this thread. 

 Cheers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

well, i'm currently using an Imod and i couldn't plug in my mini plug.
 cause it interferes with the volume like oicdn said.
 so i pulled out the volume knob. and my mini plug fits nicely without
 any intereference. so if anybody that's planning to buy this amp
 should know that the volume and the line in WILL MOST LIKELY interefere.
 so just wanted to post it up here...

 i loved the headsix but after comparing it with this amp.
 i will go with this anyday... sorry Jan. i still love your product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *basman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi TOMO, 

 I'm living in Korea right now in Seoul. So where in Korea do you stay?

 Regards,
 Jon_

 

i'm near sinsa, kangnam. pm sent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the hiss on low gain, especially with IEMs?_

 

i would love to answer the question but i don't have the screws to open
 the front cover so i can't change it to low gain...
 don't notice a lot of hiss or noise. but the pop noise was there allright. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tomo


----------



## Anda8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great to hear more people enjoying the amp as well as I feel it is a really good amp worth having, especially for it's price, AAA batteries, DAC, small size but good funky build. LOL. _

 

What are the measures of the Go-Vibe Petite-DAC? (Preferably metric)


----------



## Anda8000

Another question:

 Can you keep the USB cable plugged in without overcharging the batteries? Does it indicate when the batteries are fully charged?


----------



## tomo3014

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anda8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What are the measures of the Go-Vibe Petite-DAC? (Preferably metric) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

4.5X2X7cm

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anda8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another question:

 Can you keep the USB cable plugged in without overcharging the batteries? Does it indicate when the batteries are fully charged?_

 

according to he manual that came with it, 
 there's no problem overcharging the batteries.
 10~15 hours charging time.

 i don't think there's a indicator.
 haven't been burning it...
 maybe i should...


----------



## Anda8000

@ tomo3014

 Thank you!
 That's pretty small...


----------



## reorx

Woohoo!!! Im finally a member of the club!

 First impressions: WOW. My sr60's and x3i are singing like ive never heard before! Off the line out of my 5.5 ipod, bass and soundstage have a DEFINITE improvement. After a quick comparison with the petite and my old go-vibe v5, the petite is much clearer, wider soundstage, fatter bass. Its like i finally experienced what a decent portable should be doing, as opposed to my old portables which merely ampilifed volume (at least to my ears). The petite brings out the best traits of my grados and x3i.

 Thu build is S-O-L-I-D. Nice mettalic feel and heft, plus it is really smaller than i expected. Ill try to post pictures later on over at Blackmores petite-pr0n thread hehe.

 Looks like the caveats are true though, big cans need not apply. My dt880 250 ohms sounded anemic and underpowered. Sure they were loud at around 3 o clock, but the thump and presence of the signature dt880 sound were not there, so i took em off didnt try again.

 But once I went back to the grados, audio nirvana quickly settled in. Once again, I am addicted to my music, and I simply lack the audiophile vocabulary to describe the changes I hear. Ive never had a decent portable setup, and my only basis for comparison is my desktop Millet Hybrid Max. The go-vibe petite is more forward, and to me, is a perfect fit for grados. Seems to me the niche of the petite is making low-impedance cans and iems shine.

 Quick noob question though. I first tried pluggin it in my macbook, and leopard refused to recognize it. Is this so? So i cant use it in leopard? I quickly fired up parallels and vista, and vista immediately installed the burr-brown drivers. So the petite isnt mac-compatible? I sure hope not....

 And what did you guys get it in the basic package? I just got the amp-dac, with 4 aaa batts already inside, the ouch, and the usb cable. The manual said there is another set of batts and a mini-to-mini cable, but i didnt have one in mine.

 Im rushing to type this now, as i want to get back and explore my music library! Ill do a write up on the dac once I sort out my OS woes. I just had to write my first impressions, as i was absolutely floored by its sound. Suddenly, im reaching more for my grados, which has found its purpose in life again!

 Gotta play with my new toy first....more impressions as the days roll by....


----------



## tomo3014

hey, i'm a mac user.
 it does recognize but it's a little different than pc.
 you need to go to preference and into sound. change the output to the dac. and you're
 good to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i didn't get another set of batts
 but i got a mini-to-mini(low grade) so i don't think you
 have to worry that much.


----------



## Blackmore

Congrats man and welcome to the PETITE CLUB!!!

 Not only Grado, which are an good Petite partner, but also KSC75 sounds like Grado
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I tried GS1k with it and even with some little mids issue, they still great sounding.

 We need more members of our club.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reorx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woohoo!!! Im finally a member of the club!

 First impressions: WOW. My sr60's and x3i are singing like ive never heard before! Off the line out of my 5.5 ipod, bass and soundstage have a DEFINITE improvement. After a quick comparison with the petite and my old go-vibe v5, the petite is much clearer, wider soundstage, fatter bass. Its like i finally experienced what a decent portable should be doing, as opposed to my old portables which merely ampilifed volume (at least to my ears). The petite brings out the best traits of my grados and x3i.

 Thu build is S-O-L-I-D. Nice mettalic feel and heft, plus it is really smaller than i expected. Ill try to post pictures later on over at Blackmores petite-pr0n thread hehe.

 Looks like the caveats are true though, big cans need not apply. My dt880 250 ohms sounded anemic and underpowered. Sure they were loud at around 3 o clock, but the thump and presence of the signature dt880 sound were not there, so i took em off didnt try again.

 But once I went back to the grados, audio nirvana quickly settled in. Once again, I am addicted to my music, and I simply lack the audiophile vocabulary to describe the changes I hear. Ive never had a decent portable setup, and my only basis for comparison is my desktop Millet Hybrid Max. The go-vibe petite is more forward, and to me, is a perfect fit for grados. Seems to me the niche of the petite is making low-impedance cans and iems shine.

 Quick noob question though. I first tried pluggin it in my macbook, and leopard refused to recognize it. Is this so? So i cant use it in leopard? I quickly fired up parallels and vista, and vista immediately installed the burr-brown drivers. So the petite isnt mac-compatible? I sure hope not....

 And what did you guys get it in the basic package? I just got the amp-dac, with 4 aaa batts already inside, the ouch, and the usb cable. The manual said there is another set of batts and a mini-to-mini cable, but i didnt have one in mine.

 Im rushing to type this now, as i want to get back and explore my music library! Ill do a write up on the dac once I sort out my OS woes. I just had to write my first impressions, as i was absolutely floored by its sound. Suddenly, im reaching more for my grados, which has found its purpose in life again!

 Gotta play with my new toy first....more impressions as the days roll by....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reorx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Woohoo!!! Im finally a member of the club!

 First impressions: WOW. My sr60's and x3i are singing like ive never heard before! Off the line out of my 5.5 ipod, bass and soundstage have a DEFINITE improvement. After a quick comparison with the petite and my old go-vibe v5, the petite is much clearer, wider soundstage, fatter bass. Its like i finally experienced what a decent portable should be doing, as opposed to my old portables which merely ampilifed volume (at least to my ears). The petite brings out the best traits of my grados and x3i.

 Thu build is S-O-L-I-D. Nice mettalic feel and heft, plus it is really smaller than i expected. Ill try to post pictures later on over at Blackmores petite-pr0n thread hehe.

 Looks like the caveats are true though, big cans need not apply. My dt880 250 ohms sounded anemic and underpowered. Sure they were loud at around 3 o clock, but the thump and presence of the signature dt880 sound were not there, so i took em off didnt try again.

 But once I went back to the grados, audio nirvana quickly settled in. Once again, I am addicted to my music, and I simply lack the audiophile vocabulary to describe the changes I hear. Ive never had a decent portable setup, and my only basis for comparison is my desktop Millet Hybrid Max. The go-vibe petite is more forward, and to me, is a perfect fit for grados. Seems to me the niche of the petite is making low-impedance cans and iems shine.

 Quick noob question though. I first tried pluggin it in my macbook, and leopard refused to recognize it. Is this so? So i cant use it in leopard? I quickly fired up parallels and vista, and vista immediately installed the burr-brown drivers. So the petite isnt mac-compatible? I sure hope not....

 And what did you guys get it in the basic package? I just got the amp-dac, with 4 aaa batts already inside, the ouch, and the usb cable. The manual said there is another set of batts and a mini-to-mini cable, but i didnt have one in mine.

 Im rushing to type this now, as i want to get back and explore my music library! Ill do a write up on the dac once I sort out my OS woes. I just had to write my first impressions, as i was absolutely floored by its sound. Suddenly, im reaching more for my grados, which has found its purpose in life again!

 Gotta play with my new toy first....more impressions as the days roll by....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Congrats for your nice catch. 

 Btw, as you got the Petite+DAC model, you should have only the 4 rechargeable batteries. For the "amp-only" Petite model, they will get 4 alkaline batteries instead. The mini to mini interconnect is just a generic one. So you are not missing much. Anyway, I am using a interconnect that uncle Wilson recommended, and it really goes so very well with the amp.

 Hope to hear more impressions from you. Cheers.


----------



## Sanko

i got my petite from Jaben lately. you guys should try his silver interconnect. it's as magical as the petite. but as always, music/sound is always subjective to different ppl.


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sanko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i got my petite from Jaben lately. you guys should try his silver interconnect. it's as magical as the petite. but as always, music/sound is always subjective to different ppl._

 

Congrats for your new toys, it sure is a magical match, as I had briefly touched on.

 Yes, since getting the mumba-D from Jaben, his interconnects are the ones I still keep and use. IMO, like his ever-arriving amps and stuff... his ICs are getting better too. 

 For his newer ICs, I prefer the thicker "core" cable to the flexible "twisted" one. Recently I got 2 new ICs from him, one is a pure silver IC (with 1 green band marking) and the latest which sounded more involving but with very slightly less bass impact (blue and green band marking). As uncle Wilson is currently so very busy with his business, I don't want to bother him with questions about the ICs... just enjoy them as is.

 My Petite+DAC has been getting almost all the "airtime" whether I am at my desk or out about. I deem it one of my best buy so far as it is so useful for music, movies, as amp, and so easy to use. It probably is the next most frequently used item currently after my mobile phone.


----------



## oicdn

I recently updated my amp review thread, and had it a/b'd to the Lisa III...honestly, aside from the signature of the amp, they're not that far apart IMO. However, I will tell you, the LISA III can and will drive higher impedance cans with more authority...

 But again it comes down to size, I believe the Petite is what a portable amp/dac should be. Meant for smaller and easier to drive cans, not try to be some all in one wonder like some other amps and/or DACs are trying to be. not saying they aren't, but some I think are a bit over-zealous and optimistic....


----------



## reorx

update:

 My Hd 650's just arrived. Although the dt880 was less than stellar with the petite, the 650s were surprisingly well driven! The bass and mids were nice and punchy, electronica and rap made my chest thump, and they produced a nice full sound!

 off topic, i just realized that the 650s are easier to drive than the dt880s,even in my desktop amp. in the petite, the dt880s were too airy, little body and thump, and i had to crank the volume to max to produce an acceptable sound. With the 650s, 1 o clock in the petite was more than adequate, and although im sure the 650s are not maximized by a long shot, they sound good enough to my ears!!

 Im in the office right now, with my ipod-petite-650 combo and i must say this is the best portable / transportable rig ive ever had!


----------



## Blackmore

Cool, thanks for update. Seems that this little amp can drive a various phones with property. So far we have:

 Sennh PX100, nice, cos I do not like the sig of it anyway
 AKG K81DJ, can be a bit bassy, but thats the nature of them, so EQ can help
 Koss KSC75, the best for my taste
 Grado GS1000, mids not that great, but still...
 Beyer DT880
 HD650



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reorx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_update:

 My Hd 650's just arrived. Although the dt880 was less than stellar with the petite, the 650s were surprisingly well driven! The bass and mids were nice and punchy, electronica and rap made my chest thump, and they produced a nice full sound!

 off topic, i just realized that the 650s are easier to drive than the dt880s,even in my desktop amp. in the petite, the dt880s were too airy, little body and thump, and i had to crank the volume to max to produce an acceptable sound. With the 650s, 1 o clock in the petite was more than adequate, and although im sure the 650s are not maximized by a long shot, they sound good enough to my ears!!

 Im in the office right now, with my ipod-petite-650 combo and i must say this is the best portable / transportable rig ive ever had!_


----------



## number1sixerfan

Can anyone compare this amp to the pico?


----------



## Anda8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are little jumpers when you open the case up that allow you to switch the gain modes. Really easy and straight forward.

 As far as battery life, I saw 5 consecutive days (didn't turn her off for 5 days)days on 850mah AAA rechargeable batteries at about 1/3 volume in high gain which is really only rated at 75hrs with those batteries. You're supposed to see over 100 if you use alkalines, but I suspect I will see right at or over 200 if using alkalines, and near double that if the gain is lowered._

 

Are there only 2 settings?
 Which one is high and which is low?


----------



## kamal007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone compare this amp to the pico?_

 

maybe predator or the upcoming d2 too


----------



## Anda8000

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anda8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there only 2 settings?
 Which one is high and which is low?_

 

Sorry, I re-read the manual and found the description - Really don't know how i missed it the first time I read it!

 Another question:
 If your headhones isn't too demanding, would you then want to keep the setting on low gain or is it better to keep it on high gain?
 Is the low gain only for IEM?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Anda8000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry, I re-read the manual and found the description - Really don't know how i missed it the first time I read it!

 Another question:
 If your headhones isn't too demanding, would you then want to keep the setting on low gain or is it better to keep it on high gain?
 Is the low gain only for IEM? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I always use low gain unless I can't get the volume I want with a particular headphone or source, then I go up to the next level if I need it.

 Several amps have been reported to sound better in low gain, like Meier, and even the Predator I think sounds a little warmer in low gain, although this difference is going away as I reached 930 hours. It also gives me more precise control over the volume knob, and keeps me out of the bottom 10% of the volume knob which in some amps results in an imbalance between left and right at very low volumes. I have that issue with HeadSix PenguinAmp and iBasso D1, but not with Predator or SuperMacro 3, for example.


----------



## norman3

Anybody has compared with Xin Reference or Supermicro and Yuin Pk1?


----------



## dcpoor

anyone tried k701's with the petite yet?


----------



## jstar

Sorry for being newbie here, but with Go Vibe Petite do I still need a soundcard for PC?

 Or do I just plug this in and choose "DAC" from sound devices.

 Thinking to pair these with Denon D2000.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for being newbie here, but with Go Vibe Petite do I still need a soundcard for PC?

 Or do I just plug this in and choose "DAC" from sound devices.

 Thinking to pair these with Denon D2000._

 

As long as you don't plan to video conference or voice chat/skype, that would be fine, but you need a sound card for mic input.


----------



## jstar

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As long as you don't plan to video conference or voice chat/skype, that would be fine, but you need a sound card for mic input._

 

Thanks for your reply.

 Did you mean that I need sound card and mic input in case of voice chat / skype?

 But if I just want to listen music, I don't need any other soundcard and I can disable my onboard old chip, correct?

 How those USB-DAC/AMP devices are shown in PC? Do they need any drivers or special software?

 E-MU 0404 has a word "usb soundcard" on it, so we newbies understand that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But if some DAC has USB, that means USB soundcard basically, correct?

 If there is FAQ / KB / Wiki for these basics, you can refer to there. I want to learn, this forum has so much data and it is hard to find the very basic info.


----------



## Rickio

I am using the go vibe petite on my laptop with my dennon 2000's and it sounds great.

 It installs automaticly and then go to your music playback software, I use foobar. there you pic the device for playback and you can pick direct sound or kernal streaming for the dac. 

 I picked kernal streaming and it sounds very good. handles the dennon very well.


----------



## GUNS

Man i need an amp like this with coaxial input and i'de be set..


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_E-MU 0404 has a word "usb soundcard" on it, so we newbies understand that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if some DAC has USB, that means USB soundcard basically, correct?_

 

 Yes, if a DAC is USB, it IS a usb "soundcard". The emu just basically put it into laymens terms....


----------



## tomo3014

hear my saaaaad dillema.
 well, i finally got my e9's today.
 and i'm currently using this fabulous amp with my f12 input and with that inserted, there's
 no way i can plug my e9....
 so i can't use these wonderful
 headphones with this kick $(%
 amp...
 urghhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Holden Fourth

How would the Petite drive a pair of HD280 Pros?


----------



## barney

anyone tried the Petite with Denon D5000?


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hear my saaaaad dillema.
 well, i finally got my e9's today.
 and i'm currently using this fabulous amp with my f12 input and with that inserted, there's
 no way i can plug my e9....
 so i can't use these wonderful
 headphones with this kick $(%
 amp...
 urghhhhh!!!!!!_

 

So sad...

 Guess you'll need to use forgo the F12 or use it with extension through to a smaller plug.

 Now I am letting my kick #$@ Petite rest a little, why?...

 Cos I got a new dogbone amp from Jaben... the Travagan's color by Taiwan's David Lin who used to be with Firestone Audio (think iCute/Little Country). Simple "fun" amp for use with headphone out and just matches my Muvo Vidz for size and colour. Neat accessories pack too! Back to my new toy... hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Just when I thought I was immune to the toxins at that place... help.


----------



## blackcatz

Went down to jaben 2 times to test this baby and im stunned at how much it improves the SQ clarity, soundstage, and bass.... Im getting mine on monday, for once im glad I live in Sg :X

 Anyone whos going to jaben should try this!!

 Borrow the 4G ipod from them -> Eagles-Hotel Califonia -> Silver interconnect -> Govibe -> ews9... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 addictive.... i bought the album already for my ipod so i can't wait till monday!!


----------



## blackcatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tristram* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So sad...

 Guess you'll need to use forgo the F12 or use it with extension through to a smaller plug.

 Now I am letting my kick #$@ Petite rest a little, why?...

 Cos I got a new dogbone amp from Jaben... the Travagan's color by Taiwan's David Lin who used to be with Firestone Audio (think iCute/Little Country). Simple "fun" amp for use with headphone out and just matches my Muvo Vidz for size and colour. Neat accessories pack too! Back to my new toy... hahaha. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Just when I thought I was immune to the toxins at that place... help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

hehe i always saw that little dogbone but never tried it before! I think its only the length of a middle finger if im not wrong?


----------



## tristram

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackcatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went down to jaben 2 times to test this baby and im stunned at how much it improves the SQ clarity, soundstage, and bass.... Im getting mine on monday, for once im glad I live in Sg :X

 Anyone whos going to jaben should try this!!

 Borrow the 4G ipod from them -> Eagles-Hotel Califonia -> Silver interconnect -> Govibe -> ews9... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 addictive.... i bought the album already for my ipod so i can't wait till monday!!_

 

Yeah, it's great convenience that Uncle's shop is here in Sg. Of course the other good shops too. Good to hear you found your synergistic combo to enjoy.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackcatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe i always saw that little dogbone but never tried it before! I think its only the length of a middle finger if im not wrong?_

 

Try it, it's pretty good. I like the smooth richness of its sound. It would have been my on-the-go amp if it wasn't susceptible to the "buzzing" interferences from nearby mobile phones. Well, guess nothing's really perfect.

 About the bone's length, it is 6 cm or about my little (last) finger. 

 Anyway, great for you that you are getting the Petite. Mine's clocking most of my listening hours I got these days whether as amp or DAC. Enjoy.


----------



## Vaughn

Has anyone had success trying this amp with the ATH-ESW9's?
 I wonder, since they both apparently have a warm sound signature, if together it might be too much of a good thing?


----------



## Blackmore

I use it with ES7 and when USB been used it is to much, but through LOD with no EQ quite good. They still burning at the moment and the sound improves every day, so maybe after 100 hours they will sound bit different.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vaughn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had success trying this amp with the ATH-ESW9's?
 I wonder, since they both apparently have a warm sound signature, if together it might be too much of a good thing?_


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vaughn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone had success trying this amp with the ATH-ESW9's?
 I wonder, since they both apparently have a warm sound signature, if together it might be too much of a good thing?_

 

Check out the post above yours:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blackcatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went down to jaben 2 times to test this baby and im stunned at how much it improves the SQ clarity, soundstage, and bass.... Im getting mine on monday, for once im glad I live in Sg :X

 Anyone whos going to jaben should try this!!

 Borrow the 4G ipod from them -> Eagles-Hotel Califonia -> Silver interconnect -> Govibe -> ews9... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 addictive.... i bought the album already for my ipod so i can't wait till monday!!_

 

He liked it a ton. I personally have no experience with it, but with Grado's, the Petite is AWESOME.


----------



## Vaughn

Thanks oicdn....

 I saw blackcatz mention the petite/esw9 in passing but I was hoping for 
 a more rousing endorsement. I sent an email to Jaben regarding the petite as I couldn't find it on the website. I don't know that I am all that interested in the dac version as I would be using it almost exclusively from the line out on an Ipod. I suppose I could use it from my Imac when I am sitting at the computer.
 I am just looking for something that will give me significantly better than ipod headphone jack sound without spending $500.


----------



## LordZero

Can anyone tell me how the Govibe petite DAC/Amp sound with the hd595? And the setup, iPod classic->Petite->Yuin pk2, anyone tried it?

 Sorry for my English


----------



## Rav

Ooh, that's a pretty little amp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the hiss on low gain, especially with IEMs?_

 

I'd like to know this as well, if there's any hiss at all, the livewires will pick it up :/


----------



## azncookiecutter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh, that's a pretty little amp.



 I'd like to know this as well, if there's any hiss at all, the livewires will pick it up :/_

 

Hiss with the UM2s is quite notable, even on low gain, but UM2s hiss with just about everything I've tried, so not the fault of the Petite. With everything else, with music paused, hiss isn't apparent until well past 12 o'clock on the volume. Once you hit 10 o'clock, everything gets unbearably painful, even with DT770s, so I would assume hiss to be well controlled under most circumstances, except for IEMs, of course.


----------



## Rav

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *azncookiecutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hiss with the UM2s is quite notable, even on low gain, but UM2s hiss with just about everything I've tried, so not the fault of the Petite. With everything else, with music paused, hiss isn't apparent until well past 12 o'clock on the volume. Once you hit 10 o'clock, everything gets unbearably painful, even with DT770s, so I would assume hiss to be well controlled under most circumstances, except for IEMs, of course._

 

Damn. Oh well, back to the drawing board then


----------



## Corbet

Where the hell can I order this? Every time I try and e-mail Jaben regarding products or support I NEVER get a reply. I've tried 5+ times!

 EDIT: Might as well ask: will this work good with my DT880s?
 EDIT2: How much is the amp-only version and DAC version?


----------



## Zero_99

I emailed Jaben a couple days ago. Go-Vibe Petite is not in stock and sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Said next shipment would be in about a month's time. $195US for amp w/ DAC version.


----------



## tomo3014

i think there are few in korea.
 if anyone is interested, im sure
 i can purchase it for you.

 pm me.


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh, that's a pretty little amp.



 I'd like to know this as well, if there's any hiss at all, the livewires will pick it up :/_

 

Yes..there is hiss

 but not really noticeable unless you off the music and up the amp volume until 12 o'clock

 but normally if use your normal volume, the hiss is minimal and not really noticeable

 My iem is um2


----------



## squall343

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zero_99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I emailed Jaben a couple days ago. Go-Vibe Petite is not in stock and sold out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Said next shipment would be in about a month's time. $195US for amp w/ DAC version._

 

it is pretty popular in Singapore


----------



## sanity8me

anyone think the Petite would be a superior amp to the new iBasso D2-Viper? if so why? and educated assumptions please...


----------



## oicdn

It will be impossible to know until somebody gives us feedback and owns both or has the chance to audition them. BUT, although I expect the Petite to not be left in the dust, judging by the diversity the D1 allowed you to have, rolling opamps should prove to be a VERY interesting scenario against ANY amp its size.


----------



## kidda89

Future/Current Go-Vibe Petite owner take note that the rechargeable battery needs to be at least 850 mAh or else the amp won't run, at all.

 Thanks for my stupidity now I got 4 useless AAA batteries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've got a question! Is it normal for a sound delay when using the DAC function when playing games? Because I played StarWars Battlefront 2 and the audio-video sound lag is annoyinggggggggggg, seriously.

 Already turned the sound hardware acceleration off, no dice. Help pl0x?


----------



## jet87

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kidda89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a question! Is it normal for a sound delay when using the DAC function when playing games? Because I played StarWars Battlefront 2 and the audio-video sound lag is annoyinggggggggggg, seriously._

 

Is there any latency control? Minimizing the latency would help to clear that up.


----------



## breakfastchef

To be fair, a new 'audiophile' will find either the Go Vibe Petite or the iBasso D1 an outstanding upgrade in sound quality with a decent set of cans. No, I have not heard the Go Vibe, but do own the D1. After rolling op amps in the D1, I really cannot say I hear a significant difference from the stock op amps. Though I continue to try new combos, anyone thinkng of getting the highly versatile D1 would not be disappointed.


----------



## sanity8me

I've put my order in for the Petite, but I was wondering what mini-mini cable do you guys recommend for the Petite and a sony A818? I've read that the volume knob is in an awkward location so I want to make sure that I buy the right kind of cable... and I'm hoping I don't have to spend all that much for one...


----------



## tomo3014

as long as you don't use
 canare f12 or something
 that big, you are good to go.


----------



## sanity8me

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomo3014* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as long as you don't use
 canare f12 or something
 that big, you are good to go._

 

i'll be honest, since i'm completely new to headphone amps i actually don't even know where to begin to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (i like this price)
HeadRoom 4 Inch Mini to Mini @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears

 vs


 (i like this quality)
Products

 am i in the right boat?


----------



## tomo3014

headroom should be fine.
 i don't know about the
 ibasso product.
 but i think you'll be fine...

 i took out the volume control
 in order to put my canare f12 
 input.
 but i couldn't plug in any 
 headphone plug after that...
 everything is about challenges.
 give it a try.
 great amp btw!


----------



## oicdn

anything with a SMALL plug is good. I.E. the size of a radio shack mini-mini cable is good. Switchcrafts are are about as large as you can get because the edge rests on the volume knob. If the plug turns, so does the volume, so it's not good.

 Just get something with a Neutrik mini plug, or, that headroom one works.


----------



## Zero_99

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kidda89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Future/Current Go-Vibe Petite owner take note that the rechargeable battery needs to be at least 850 mAh or else the amp won't run, at all.

 Thanks for my stupidity now I got 4 useless AAA batteries. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That makes no sense to me whatsoever. What does mAh ratings have to do with running the amp? Rechargeable Ni-MH batteries are 1.2V and mAh ratings just reflect capacity.

 Or do you mean you tried putting in non-rechargeables?


----------



## sanity8me

just got the petite and i am completely in love with it and can't stop listening to it, but i was wondering why it came with a default of high gain? isn't low gain ideal for IEMs and earphones? even in the manual it is called a "earphone amplifier"...

 also, why exactly is low gain considered to be better for IEMs?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sanity8me* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just got the petite and i am completely in love with it and can't stop listening to it, but i was wondering why it came with a default of high gain? isn't low gain ideal for IEMs and earphones? even in the manual it is called a "earphone amplifier"...

 also, why exactly is low gain considered to be better for IEMs?_

 

IEM are usually very efficient, so low gain is to avoid blowing your ears out, giving you more range on the volume knob, and lowering the amount of hiss and noise from the source which is amplified.


----------



## sanity8me

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IEM are usually very efficient, so low gain is to avoid blowing your ears out, giving you more range on the volume knob, and lowering the amount of hiss and noise from the source which is amplified._

 

thanks for the clear explanation.


 i have another question. i'm now realizing that the line-out from my sony vaio pocket sounds a lot better with the petite rather than coming from the (flat EQ) headphone out from my beloved A818. the thing is, as much as i love my vaio pocket it's navigation is atrocious, especially now that it's old and even more laggy than ever.

 so i'm considering a used 4G imod, but i'm wondering how much better it will sound with the petite versus my computer with the petite (obviously using the usb cable)?


----------



## tjumper78

How is this little guy's DAC ability compared to other "amp + USB DAC" combos such as Pico, Predator, 2move, etc.

 I am planning on getting a Pico to use it as a USB DAC/preamp to feed my Gilmore Lite and Little-Dot MK IV SE by using a mini-to-RCA interconnect. I've read/seen many people doing this with great results. 
 Now I am wondering if Go-Vibe Petite DAC/amp can give me similar results as Pico or Predator does.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zero_99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That makes no sense to me whatsoever. What does mAh ratings have to do with running the amp? Rechargeable Ni-MH batteries are 1.2V and mAh ratings just reflect capacity.

 Or do you mean you tried putting in non-rechargeables?_

 


 Doesn't make any sense to me. It could be 200mA and while they wouldn't last very long the full charge would still be around 1.4 volts to drop to around 1.28 pretty fast but the mA is going to change whether it will work or not unless there aren't any. :^)


----------



## ratmice

Hello all,

 I have been diving in to the portable scene here, and I must say my head is exploding (in a good way). I think I have decided to go for the Petite as my amp/DAC. but I have a couple of questions:

 A little background - I will be using this primarily for my iPod and laptop, both for music (primarily) and video on the laptop while travelling. I have just purchased Senn HD25-1 II's for the excellent isolation in the noisy environs. I may also use it for audio from the laptop at work.

 1. Has anyone used the Senn - petite combo? and what do you think? It seems like the impedence is a good match for this amp. However, I'm new to both products, as well as new in this arena of audio nirvana.

 2. Has anyone bought from Soundcat USA? They purport to be a qualified dealer for go-vibe. If not, the actual purchase procedure from Jaben is escaping me (may just be too long a day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and any help would be appreciated.

 edit: I just spotted a reference to unclewilsons superstore on the ebay listing for Soundcat, so I guess they are affiliated with Jaben. would love to get some confirmation of this though.

 Thanks for any info, in advance,

 -Rat


----------



## ZackP

Hey guys. I was wondering, has anyone used this amp with either livewires, or Superfreq?


----------



## coors68

Hi, all.
 I have a new extra Go Vibe Petite DAC/AMP.
 Actually I bought 2 of them.
 One is for me and another is for my brother, but he bought another amp. LOL.
 I would like to sell one of them. Never use it.
 Anyone interested in, let me know.
 Sorry for posting this message here, but I don't enough point to use SALE section.
 Thanks all.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coors68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi, all.
 I have a new extra Go Vibe Petite DAC/AMP.
 Actually I bought 2 of them.
 One is for me and another is for my brother, but he bought another amp. LOL.
 I would like to sell one of them. Never use it.
 Anyone interested in, let me know.
 Sorry for posting this message here, but I don't enough point to use SALE section.
 Thanks all._

 

That's intended for you to make 50 valuable contributions to the knowledge base of the head-fi community, before you get the privilege of selling here.


----------



## afobisme

so norm sold the rights? 

 i still can't get in touch with him to have my gv5 fixed... anyone know of his email address?


----------



## imp0ssibled

hi, anyone of u find that the beyer dt770/80 pro's volume is still not high enough on the govibe petite even when set to high-gain, i'm using this connected to the pc's usb port and the pc music player vol set to almost max, and the govibe's vol also turned till bout 5-o'clock direction already but the vol i'm getting from the 80ohms beyer is bout 3/4 loudness of what i normally listen to

 ....but saying that i also think that the 80ohms beyer are quite hard to drive too even without amp, becoz when i plug it directly to my audigy2zs soundcard i have to set the system volume to Maximum and the various pc's music players like winamp..etc's volume to bout 3/4 high before i can hear the volume that i normally hear which is bout 50% of system volume and 30-40% music player....

 ...or am i listening to it too loudly? lol

 but overall i'm quite impressed by the govibe petite, it does make the music sound fuller, and increases the soundstage by quite abit, definitely a good 'cheaper' option for driving lower impedance headphones


----------



## alitomr

I would like to hear how the petite compares to other portable amps driving the bigger high impedance cans. It seems to me it is a clear winner. Nobody has posted any bad remarks specifically about sound quality.

 Has somebody compared it to the Predator yet??


----------



## Callous

I'm fairly new to this, and am wondering if an HD580 would perform better on high or low gain with the Petite.

 What's the difference between the two gains? When do you use one or the other?

 Thanks everyone!


----------



## chris_ah1

Anyone know how the petite compares to the 2move or the new D2 boa from ibasso? 

 Thanks.


----------



## reorx

after extensive use of my petite with my new AKG k271s (55 ohms, but very hard to drive properly due to its sensitivity), as well as my HD 650s,i have come to the conclusion that the petite SHINES with low impedance phones and iems, but is only so-so with high impedance and sensitive phones.

 For example, i compared my 271s with MAX volume over my 5.5 ipod, and MAX volume over the Petite (playing Khachaturian Violin Concertos and Lil Wayne's new album), and I dont think I heard a significant difference in volume or SQ. However, using my akg k81 djs (MUCH easier to drive) and doing the same thing, the petite at around 3 o clock showed SIGNIFICANT differences in bass response, soundstage, and overall depth over the ipod headphone out. Same with my sr60s, night and day differences between unamped and amped.

 I agree that the Petite is indeed the Tomahawk killer, in that for low impedance phones and iems, it is a great, if not one of the greatest performers, in the portable headamp biz. Just dont expect similar stellar performance up the HP impedance chain, however.

 Now i have to find decent portable amplification for my 271s, as they are my current workplace phones (after experiencing its lush midrange, i cant return to my k81djs, my former office weapon of choice)


----------



## Blackmore

I use it through LOD and the output power is much better/higher than through hp output, however I do not have any high impedance phones to try. But even then, Petite performances are way better, using LOD, imo. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reorx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_after extensive use of my petite with my new AKG k271s (55 ohms, but very hard to drive properly due to its sensitivity), as well as my HD 650s,i have come to the conclusion that the petite SHINES with low impedance phones and iems, but is only so-so with high impedance and sensitive phones.

 For example, i compared my 271s with MAX volume over my 5.5 ipod, and MAX volume over the Petite (playing Khachaturian Violin Concertos and Lil Wayne's new album), and I dont think I heard a significant difference in volume or SQ. However, using my akg k81 djs (MUCH easier to drive) and doing the same thing, the petite at around 3 o clock showed SIGNIFICANT differences in bass response, soundstage, and overall depth over the ipod headphone out. Same with my sr60s, night and day differences between unamped and amped.

 I agree that the Petite is indeed the Tomahawk killer, in that for low impedance phones and iems, it is a great, if not one of the greatest performers, in the portable headamp biz. Just dont expect similar stellar performance up the HP impedance chain, however.

 Now i have to find decent portable amplification for my 271s, as they are my current workplace phones (after experiencing its lush midrange, i cant return to my k81djs, my former office weapon of choice)_


----------



## blackcatz

Hi guys haha forgot to post after I got it as promised. Sry (I can't remember which page.....)

 The Go-Vibe is simply just beats anything around that price range. If youre looking for something better heres how big the jump is after I compared many amps in my opinion

 According to Sound Quality

 1)Graham Voyager (although i havn't tried but by reviews wins hands down)

 2) Iqube - Simply amazing

 3) Hornet - Very very nice soundstage compared to the govibe

 4) Go - Vibe Pettie 

 Though theres one irritating thing though is that I can't seem to put the merge the Ipod and the amp together no matter how hard i try, theyre just different sizes and don't fit in my pocket nicely. Something nice to fit with the ipod would be the IQube or the Voyager.


----------



## hew

Of the three phones I own, I would say I am most impress with the Petite/Denon C751 combination which produce an exciting involving listening experience. Also good, was the Petite/ATh W5000 but less impressive was the Petite/Senn HD595. 


_*Portable Setup*: Zen Sleek -- Cardas Mini -- Go-Vibe Petite -- Denon C751
*Home Setup*: Dell XPS -- MHDT Labs Paradisea+ DAC --Darkvoice THA332 Amp -- ATH W5000/Senn HD595_


----------



## Nocturnal310

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chris_ah1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how the petite compares to the 2move or the new D2 boa from ibasso? 

 Thanks._

 

Same here..

 i want to know which one is better.

 Boa has a Gain switch so good for high impedance upgrade later.


----------



## Nocturnal310

Well i tried Petite today ..

 personally i didnt like it...its on the bright side. ..although i really admire the punch it adds to the bass.

 but for me it didnt work..

 is Boa more balanced & smoother?


----------



## hew

I have used them with a number of IEMS and big cans and would not characterize them as having any tendency to brightness. Were they broken in?


----------



## grantlp13

Hi guys
   
  I am considering buying this govibe amp+dac. I have several questions regarding this
   
  1. Does this DAC will improve my laptop based sound significantly? The files are flac/ape and my headphone is sr60i
  2. When I tap the output from govibe while it is being connected to my laptop using usb, it will not use the internal soundcard from my laptop right?
   
  thank you guys


----------

